# National Irish Bank joins the Irish scheme



## Brendan Burgess (22 Sep 2008)

NIB are taking advantage of clause in the Irish legislation to become covered by the Irish scheme, so NIB depositors are now covered up to €100k.

Source an email from NIB




> Brendan
> 
> As discussed just now, following the announcement on Saturday that the Government is to increase the Deposit Guarantee limit to €100,000 per depositor.
> 
> ...


 
Brendan


----------



## Guest116 (29 Sep 2008)

from nib.ie...

*Customer Queries
*Over the past week some customers have made enquiries as to the revised protection announced by the Minister for Finance last week. 

National Irish Bank can now confirm that the provisions of Ireland’s enhanced deposit guarantee scheme, as announced by the Minister for Finance, apply to National Irish Bank and thus each depositor will enjoy coverage of up to €100,000. 

It is also worth underlining that customers who place their savings with National Irish Bank enjoy the additional peace of mind that they are placing their savings with the highest-rated full-service credit institution in Ireland. With an AA1 (Moody’s) credit rating, National Irish Bank is the highest-rated full service bank in the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2008)

Press statement issued today by NIB. It's  a bit of an advertisement, but it does clear up a few things, so I am reproducing it.




> National Irish Bank is part of the Danske Bank Group, a well-capitalised and strong European banking group.  National Irish Bank enjoys the highest credit rating of any full service bank in Ireland. Danske and National Irish Bank have a credit rating of Aa1 from the Moody's Ratings Agency together with similar ratings provided to the Danske Bank Group by Standards & Poors and by Fitch.
> 
> As a branch of Danske Bank, National Irish Bank benefits from a market capitalisation of €16.5bn and total assets of €450bn, figures which are considerably higher than those of any Irish-based bank.  Danske Bank Group shareholders' equity exceeds €13.4bn (euro equivalent) and it has a liquidity reserve of €40.3bn (euro equivalent).
> 
> ...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Oct 2008)

*2nd October, 2008  * 
National Irish Bank confirms that it intends to apply to participate in the Government scheme approved by the Seanad into legislation last night. 
*Andrew Healy, Chief Executive, National Irish Bank* said, _"We have highlighted to Government our concerns that the scheme, whilst very positive in under-pinning the stability of the Irish banking system, could distort competition and create an uneven playing field. The scheme in its current form excludes some banks which are an integral part of the Irish economy and commercial life, providing investment, employment and a vital high street presence for consumers and businesses.  It could also give rise to some confusion and concerns on the part of banking customers.  In recent years foreign-owned banks have provided fresh new competition to the Irish market and more choice and value for Irish customers. Irish people want and need this competition in my view. It is therefore important that foreign-owned banks, with obvious commitment to Irish jobs, consumers and businesses, should not be discriminated against." _

National Irish Bank is one of the main clearing retail banks in Ireland with more than 200,000 customers and a large high street branch network.  As a Clearing Bank, it is an integral part of Ireland's payments and money transmission systems.   

Following its acquisition 3 years ago, National Irish Bank is part of the Danske Bank Group, a well-capitalised and strong European banking group. National Irish Bank enjoys the highest credit rating of any full service bank in Ireland. Danske and National Irish Bank have a credit rating of Aa1 from the Moody's Ratings Agency together with similar ratings provided to the Danske Bank Group by Standards & Poors and by Fitch. 

As a branch of Danske Bank, National Irish Bank benefits from a market capitalisation of €16.5bn and total assets of €450bn, figures which are considerably higher than those of any Irish-based bank. Danske Bank Group shareholders' equity exceeds €13.4bn (euro equivalent) and it has a liquidity reserve of €40.3bn (euro equivalent).   

National Irish Bank is the KPMG Retail Bank of the Year 2008 and MoneyMate Online Bank of the Year 2008. 

*-- ends --*​


----------

